# Chessmaster 9000 Install Problems



## rmccalli (Nov 29, 2005)

Trying to install Chessmaster 9000 on iBook, double click the Chessmaster 9000 Install on the DVD.  Have all the minimum requirements, but when I click the install icon, I get an error message:

The application "Chessmaster 9000 Install" could not be launched because of a shared library error:  "<Baseinstaller Carbon>"

Has anyone had a similiar problem?  What is "Baseinstaller Carbon"
Here is what I have:

OSX 10.3.9
iBook G4
PowerPC G4
CPU Speed 933MHz
Memory 256
	DIMMO/Built-in
	DIMM1/J31/DDR SDRAM
VRAM 32MB
Vendor ATI
Drive: CD-RW/DVD
Available on Hard Drive: 23.52GB


Thanks for any HELP - Bob


----------



## edddeduck (Dec 5, 2005)

rmccalli said:
			
		

> Trying to install Chessmaster 9000 on iBook, double click the Chessmaster 9000 Install on the DVD.  Have all the minimum requirements, but when I click the install icon, I get an error message:
> 
> The application "Chessmaster 9000 Install" could not be launched because of a shared library error:  "<Baseinstaller Carbon>"
> 
> ...



This appears to be a damaged Operating System where your OS has a problem accessing part of the carbon framework. If you use the support system built into the game and email Feral support we can try a few things to solve your problem.

Cheers,

Edwin


----------



## rmccalli (Dec 5, 2005)

Man am I grateful I found the fix before reading this reply.  I am new to this forum so I do not know how to pull up previous threads to refer you to them, the fix was easy but rather complicated.  I replaced Quicktime 7.3.9 with Quicktime 7.0.3.

BTW - I have sent Feral 2 emails, one before I found the fix, the second after I found the fix.  Also, since I could not use the built-in support system in CM 9000 before it was install, I sent the same info I posted here.  The second time I did use the built-in support system and sent it to Feral with my solution.  Still no reply from Feral.


----------



## edddeduck (Dec 5, 2005)

That is strange as I have not seen any emails appear in the support system from someone with your problem in the last few days. I am very glad you have solved the problem, could you please send me a PM or email with the url and/or instructions you used in getting the game to install correctly.

I am collecting information on this issue and methods to fix it so we can make detailed and easy to follow instructions and any feedback you send us will also get passed on to Apple so they can investigate as well so future people will not get this problem.

Thanks in advance,

Edwin


----------



## Jean-Paul (Dec 25, 2005)

edddeduck said:
			
		

> That is strange as I have not seen any emails appear in the support system from someone with your problem in the last few days. I am very glad you have solved the problem, could you please send me a PM or email with the url and/or instructions you used in getting the game to install correctly.
> 
> I am collecting information on this issue and methods to fix it so we can make detailed and easy to follow instructions and any feedback you send us will also get passed on to Apple so they can investigate as well so future people will not get this problem.
> 
> ...




Actually, I do get the same problem with installing Chessmaster 9000! I might try to revert to a previous version of Quicktime Player, but if anyone had another, better solution (it sucks to go back to an ancient version...), I would be happy to hear about it!

Jean-Paul


----------



## Jean-Paul (Dec 25, 2005)

In fact, I've just realized that the current version of QT is 7.0.3. rmccalli, you must have meant some other version of QT, but then which one?

Jean-Paul


----------



## ddouglas9 (Dec 29, 2005)

edddeduck said:
			
		

> That is strange as I have not seen any emails appear in the support system from someone with your problem in the last few days. I am very glad you have solved the problem, could you please send me a PM or email with the url and/or instructions you used in getting the game to install correctly.
> 
> I am collecting information on this issue and methods to fix it so we can make detailed and easy to follow instructions and any feedback you send us will also get passed on to Apple so they can investigate as well so future people will not get this problem.
> 
> ...



My Mac G4 will not let me install Chessmaster 9000.  When I try I get the message "could not be launched because of shared library error".  When I tried to install Quicktime 7.0.3, as a fix, my computer would not let me install it because I have a later version of Quicktime.

Here is my computer profile:
Machine Model:	Power Mac G4
  CPU Type:	PowerPC G4  (2.1)
  Number Of CPUs:	1
  CPU Speed:	867 MHz
  L2 Cache (per CPU):	256 KB
  L3 Cache (per CPU):	2 MB
  Memory:	384 MB
  Bus Speed:	133 MHz
  Boot ROM Version:	4.2.4f1

I am running on Mac OSX 10.3.9

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## edddeduck (Jan 4, 2006)

We know it is related to your Carbon Libraries but we cannot find out exactly what is wrong as we have never been able to recreate the issue in house.

If you contact support we will offer you a few possible solutions and ideas. Reinstalling your OS will work but we are looking for a better solution.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Jan 4, 2006)

I presume that the problem must have something to do with the VISE installer finding something upon controlling. But it must be something really vicious.. I succeeded in going around the problem by installing the program on another iMac that had about the same programs/configuration (though it's a iMac G5) as mine, and than simply copying the installed program onto the Application folder of my iMac. Since then no problems, Chessmaster runs fine! So the whole problem must be linked to just something around the installation process.


----------



## edddeduck (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes it is a problem with nearly any Application that uses the same Carbon Libs calls. In trying to track down the issue I have browsed the net and seen this bug reported with CS2, Quark and other applications. Sadly apart from this and the QT information I have found no 100% fix solutions.

The issue is not 100% related with the latest Quicktime as our office machines don't exhibit the problem with this version of Quicktime installed. I currently suspect it is corruption of a file due to one of the the OS/Quicktime updaters. If anyone finds out more please drop me a line so I can pass on the details to both other users and Apple.

Thanks,

Edwin


----------



## Jean-Paul (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm not even sure that it has anything to do with Quicktime per se. I have the same version (latest)/updates on the machine on which I have been able to install the program and the one on which not (but on which Chessmaster is running right now)...


----------



## edddeduck (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah it is looking more and more like an updater that can damage something while updating. Did you do anything differently on either machine when updating them?

For example using combo updates instead of the point release updaters?

Anyway thanks for the comments.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry, I don't remember any difference (though there might be...), as far as I remember, I used the point release updaters everywhere....


----------



## mcbc (Jan 4, 2006)

Edwin,

I am having the same problem installing CM9000. I am getting an error message saying "Application Launch Failure" saying "The application "Chessmaster 9000 Install" could not be launched because of a shared library error: <BaseInstaller Carbon>"

I am running it on a PowerBook G4, 877 Mhz, 256 MB, over 10 GB of free hard drive space and am running OS 10.3.9.

I have sent Feral two emails but no response. Any thoughts on things to try other than reinstalling OS? Would an upgrade to Tiger be worth a shot?

Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## edddeduck (Jan 5, 2006)

Upgrading to Tiger will fix the issue as we have had no reports of this issue on any OS apart from 10.3.8/9

About the e-mails we seem to be loosing some e-mails due to some spam filters somewhere between our customers in the US and our UK ISP, I say this because people who often get lost e-mails all have US ISPs so far.

If you could PM your email address this would help in tracking down why some e-mails are going astray, this has been a problem that has been very annoying and so far not possible to track down. Thanks again for your understanding.

If you don't have a copy of Tiger or don't want to upgrade. The other options that have sometimes worked for some people are :-

1.) Running the 10.3.9 combo update again
2.) Downgrading QuickTime

You can also open a support request by using a form on this page :-

http://support.feralinteractive.com

I will be away at MacWorld for a week starting on this Sunday so I might be a little slower in getting back to you this week and next as I am busy with the show as well.

Cheers,

Edwin


----------

